# Altersfreigabe: Über 50 Prozent der Eltern lassen Kinder 18er-Titel spielen



## Icetii (13. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Altersfreigabe: Über 50 Prozent der Eltern lassen Kinder 18er-Titel spielen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Altersfreigabe: Über 50 Prozent der Eltern lassen Kinder 18er-Titel spielen*


----------



## Schalkmund (13. Juli 2018)

> Sogar 86 Prozent gaben zu, dass sie die Altersfreigabe von Spielen nicht beachten. Bei Filmen achten Eltern wesentlich mehr auf die Freigabe.


Das ist doch ganz normal, auch Eltern die sich nicht mit Videospielen beschäftigen sehen sofort, dass Welten zwischen Filmen und Videospielen liegen in punkto Realismus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Das ist doch ganz normal, auch Eltern die sich nicht mit Videospielen beschäftigen sehen sofort, dass Welten zwischen Filmen und Videospielen liegen in punkto Realismus.


Realismus hin oder her, es kann doch nicht so schwer sein ein USK18-Logo genauso zu deuten wie das FSK-Pendant.


----------



## Schalkmund (13. Juli 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Realismus hin oder her, es kann doch nicht so schwer sein ein USK18-Logo genauso zu deuten wie das FSK-Pendant.


Ich weiß ja nicht wie viele Eltern tatsächlich überhaupt auf USK/FSK Logos achten und nicht viel eher das eigentliche Produkt begutachten und dann selbst darüber urteilen ob ihr Kind etwas sehen/spielen darf. Ich persönlich würde mich auch nicht um die Logos scheren, wenn ich Kinder hätte, sondern meine eigene Einschätzung (sowohl über das gezeigte Material als auch das individuelle Kind) vorziehen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Juli 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Das ist doch ganz normal, auch Eltern die sich nicht mit Videospielen beschäftigen sehen sofort, dass Welten zwischen Filmen und Videospielen liegen in punkto Realismus.


Das hat mit Realismus nichts zu tun. Viele Eltern beschäftigen sich einfach nicht ausreichend mit diesem Medium. 

Und das ist eigentlich schade und wenig förderlich, egal ob das nun Angsteltern sind, die Spiele für schädigend und gefährlich halten, oder die desinteressierten Eltern. Denn Videospiele gehören nunmal längst zur Lebenswelt der Kinder und Jugendlichen dazu, und sind keine Nischenprodukte mehr. Wenn sich Eltern damit mehr auseinandersetzen würden, hätte das gleich mehrere Vorteile für die Eltern und auch für die Kinder. Zum einen setzt man als Eltern weitere Anknüpfpunkte. Zum anderen lässt die Auseinandersetzung durchaus zu, realistisch einzuschätzen, ob Spiel X oder Y auch geeignet für das Kind ist oder eben nicht.



Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie viele Eltern tatsächlich überhaupt auf USK/FSK Logos achten und nicht viel eher das eigentliche Produkt begutachten und dann selbst darüber urteilen ob ihr Kind etwas sehen/spielen darf. Ich persönlich würde mich auch nicht um die Logos scheren, wenn ich Kinder hätte, sondern meine eigene Einschätzung (sowohl über das gezeigte Material als auch das individuelle Kind) vorziehen.



Diese Logos sind aber auch rechtlich bindend und keine Empfehlung. Oder wieso glaubst du, dürfen Verkäufer FSK18-Spiele nicht an Minderjährige verkaufen?  Für Eltern gilt das gleiche. 

Natürlich ist das in der Praxis anders und es wird sich keiner drum scheren, ob der 12jährige Pierre-Jerome mal eben ne Runde Manhunt spielt und dabei möglichst kreativ virtuelle Menschen ins Jenseits befördert. Aber grundsätzlich sind diese Logos bindend. Und allein schon aus Gründen der Vorbildfunktion würde ich mich als Elternteil dran halten.


----------



## Gorgomir (13. Juli 2018)

FSK, USK = Scheiss egal.


----------



## Schalkmund (13. Juli 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das hat mit Realismus nichts zu tun.


Doch Realismus hat sehr viel mit der Sache zu tun. Denn mit echten Schauspielern gedrehte Szenenwerden nun mal ganz anders beurteilt als die gleichen Szenen mit virtuellen Figuren. Die Wahrnehmung und die Emotionen sind da völlig verschieden, daher ist es auch nicht verwunderlich das Eltern Filme strenger beurteilen als Spiele.



> Viele Eltern beschäftigen sich einfach nicht ausreichend mit diesem Medium.


Ich denke mal viele Eltern sind mittlerweile in unserem Alter und sind mit diesen Medien aufgewachsen und entscheiden nach ihrer eigenen Beurteilung was die Kinder sehen und spielen dürfen. Wir reden hier ja nicht mehr über die weltfremde Generation die in den 50er/60er Jahren aufgewachsen sind und für die das alles "Neuland" war und  nach dem Motto "alles erlauben, weil das überfordert mich" oder "alles verbieten, weil Teufelszeug" gehandelt haben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Juli 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich denke mal viele Eltern sind mittlerweile in unserem Alter und sind mit diesen Medien aufgewachsen und entscheiden nach ihrer eigenen Beurteilung was die Kinder sehen und spielen dürfen. Wir reden hier ja nicht mehr über die weltfremde Generation die in den 50er/60er Jahren aufgewachsen sind und für die das alles "Neuland" war und  nach dem Motto "alles erlauben, weil das überfordert mich" oder "alles verbieten, weil Teufelszeug" gehandelt haben.



Die Praxis sieht da eben leider anders aus, glaub mal. Ich hab beruflich auch genug mit Kindern und deren Eltern zu tun. Die meisten interessieren sich nicht wirklich für das, was ihre Kiddies spielen oder aber sie verbieten es komplett, weil ja schädigend und nicht gut.


----------



## Savior501 (13. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube auch, dass viele Eltern denken das Videospiele generell etwas für Kinder sind,also quasi wie "Spielzeug " und sich deswegen kaum mit dem Medium auseinandersetzen bzw. das überhaupt wollen.


----------



## McDrake (13. Juli 2018)

Savior501 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch, dass viele Eltern denken das Videospiele generell etwas für Kinder sind,also quasi wie "Spielzeug " und sich deswegen kaum mit dem Medium auseinandersetzen bzw. das überhaupt wollen.


Das wird sich wohl in Zukunft ein wenig ändern. Inzwischen ist die erste Zockergeneration schon in dem Alter, in dem sie Kinder haben , welche elektronische Games spielen. Noch eine Generation und ein Grossteil der Elternschaft kennt die Problematik noch besser.


----------



## MrNooP (13. Juli 2018)

Ich finde es generell bedenklich, dass Kinder unter 12 Zugang zu Online Spielen haben (egal ob Shooter oder was auch immer). Einfach weil der Kontakt zu anderen viel schädigender ist als das Medium selbst. Ultra toxische Communities, Voice Chat usw richten mMn viel mehr Schaden an.


----------



## McDrake (13. Juli 2018)

MrNooP schrieb:


> Ich finde es generell bedenklich, dass Kinder unter 12 Zugang zu Online Spielen haben (egal ob Shooter oder was auch immer). Einfach weil der Kontakt zu anderen viel schädigender ist als das Medium selbst. Ultra toxische Communities, Voice Chat usw richten mMn viel mehr Schaden an.



Man kann die Zukunft aber auch nicht einfach verweigern, sondern muss als Elternteil begleiten.
Das wird in naher Zukunft noch viel mehr zum "Problem"., darum bringts nix, da etwas zu verbieten.


----------



## Schalkmund (13. Juli 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das wird sich wohl in Zukunft ein wenig ändern. Inzwischen ist die erste Zockergeneration schon in dem Alter, in dem sie Kinder haben , welche elektronische Games spielen. Noch eine Generation und ein Grossteil der Elternschaft kennt die Problematik noch besser.


Wobei ich denke, dass es sich nicht grundsätzlich ändern wird, dass auch die Kinder/Jugendliche der Zukunft Spiele spielen werden die laut der USK für eine deutlich ältere Spielergruppe gedacht sind.  PCG müsste vielleicht mal eine Umfrage starten, wie viele der Zocker hier im Falle der Kindererziehung sich sklavisch an die Vorgaben der USK halten würden bzw. es nach eigener Einschätzung flexibler handhaben würden was der Nachwuchs spielt.


----------



## MrNooP (13. Juli 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Man kann die Zukunft aber auch nicht einfach verweigern, sondern muss als Elternteil begleiten.
> Das wird in naher Zukunft noch viel mehr zum "Problem"., darum bringts nix, da etwas zu verbieten.


Natürlich, verbieten regt eher dazu an. Aber genauso wenig werden Eltern sich danebenstellen, während das eigene Kind in CSGO von anderen mit so ziemlich allen Schimpfwörtern zugeworfen wird. Da gibt es kein Aufklären oder ähnliches. Bei der Toxicity in manchen Spielen wird mir selbst als Erwachsener teilweise schlecht. Am besten wäre wenn dann eine Art Filter/Off Funktion für den Chat (so wie eine Kindersicherung), der nicht ausgestellt werden kann ohne Passwort, aber eine richtige Lösung ist das auch nicht. Aber wahrscheinlich ist das eh alles egal, denn dann werden die Kinder eben auf Youtube von ihren "Stars" mit solchen Begriffen/ einer solchen Einstellung konfrontiert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie viele Eltern tatsächlich überhaupt auf USK/FSK Logos achten und nicht viel eher das eigentliche Produkt begutachten und dann selbst darüber urteilen ob ihr Kind etwas sehen/spielen darf. Ich persönlich würde mich auch nicht um die Logos scheren, wenn ich Kinder hätte, sondern meine eigene Einschätzung (sowohl über das gezeigte Material als auch das individuelle Kind) vorziehen.


Gerade Eltern die überhaupt KEINE Ahnung von der Games-Materie haben wären gut damit beraten die Alterskennzeichnung wenigstens wahr- bzw. ernstzunehmen. Wer nicht die nötige Kompetenz hat den Inhalt eines Spiels bzw. die grafische Härte einzuschätzen der sollte gar nicht ernst anfangen seinen Nachwuchs mit Videospielen zu versorgen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. Juli 2018)

> Knapp 25 Prozent sollen daraufhin mehrere Schimpfwörter im privaten Umfeld benutzt haben.



Beste Voraussetzungen, um später mal Präsident zu werden...


----------



## 1xok (13. Juli 2018)

Über 50% der Altersfreigaben sind Schwachsinn. 

Würden die Eltern hier durchgreifen, wären PUBG und CSGO wie leergefegt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Wobei ich denke, dass es sich nicht grundsätzlich ändern wird, dass auch die Kinder/Jugendliche der Zukunft Spiele spielen werden die laut der USK für eine deutlich ältere Spielergruppe gedacht sind.  PCG müsste vielleicht mal eine Umfrage starten, wie viele der Zocker hier im Falle der Kindererziehung sich sklavisch an die Vorgaben der USK halten würden bzw. es nach eigener Einschätzung flexibler handhaben würden was der Nachwuchs spielt.


Ich behaupte einfach mal dass verantwortungsbewusste (!) Erziehungsberechtigte ohne krasse Leseschwäche (!!) durchaus in der Lage sind die Altersfreigaben zu erkennen, zu verstehen und somit 1 und 1 zusammenrechnen können. Wenn man nicht total hinterm Mond lebt und über ein leichtes bisschen gesunden Menschenverstand verfügt MUSS zum Schluss kommen dass ein COD mit rotem Flatschen, schwer bewaffnete Helden auf dem Cover und dem unmöglich unmissverständlichen Sinn des Spiel - knall all deine Gegner ab - nichts in den Händen eines 12-Jährigen zu suchen hat.

Ich nehme Altersfreigaben nicht nur ernst, in manchen Fällen hinterfrage ich sie auch, weil ich ab und an auf Einzelfälle stoße wo mir die Altersempfehlung deutlich zu niedrig (!) gesetzt scheinen.


----------



## Coolio (13. Juli 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das hat mit Realismus nichts zu tun. Viele Eltern beschäftigen sich einfach nicht ausreichend mit diesem Medium.
> 
> Und das ist eigentlich schade und wenig förderlich, egal ob das nun Angsteltern sind, die Spiele für schädigend und gefährlich halten, oder die desinteressierten Eltern. Denn Videospiele gehören nunmal längst zur Lebenswelt der Kinder und Jugendlichen dazu, und sind keine Nischenprodukte mehr. Wenn sich Eltern damit mehr auseinandersetzen würden, hätte das gleich mehrere Vorteile für die Eltern und auch für die Kinder. Zum einen setzt man als Eltern weitere Anknüpfpunkte. Zum anderen lässt die Auseinandersetzung durchaus zu, realistisch einzuschätzen, ob Spiel X oder Y auch geeignet für das Kind ist oder eben nicht.
> 
> *Diese Logos sind aber auch rechtlich bindend und keine Empfehlung. Oder wieso glaubst du, dürfen Verkäufer FSK18-Spiele nicht an Minderjährige verkaufen?  Für Eltern gilt das gleiche.*



Die USK Einstufungen sind nur für die Händler rechtlich bindend. Eltern können ihre Kinder (theoretisch) spielen lassen was sie wollen.
Dass es nicht gerade förderlich ist den 12 jährigen Sohn GTA V spielen zu lassen, sollte klar sein aber verboten ist es prinzipiell nicht.


----------



## Kalumet (13. Juli 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das wird sich wohl in Zukunft ein wenig ändern. Inzwischen ist die erste Zockergeneration schon in dem Alter, in dem sie Kinder haben , welche elektronische Games spielen. Noch eine Generation und ein Grossteil der Elternschaft kennt die Problematik noch besser.



Hehe, die erste Zocker Generation ist eher schon im Großelternalter  (schluchz) .


----------



## McDrake (13. Juli 2018)

Kalumet schrieb:


> Hehe, die erste Zocker Generation ist eher schon im Großelternalter  (schluchz) .


Das stimmt. Alkerdings wären meine Enkel noch ncht ganz im Alter für solche "schlimmen" Games. Benjamin Blümchen & co, kein Problem. Aber für Doom oder Wolfenstein wäre wohl kaum Interesse da


----------



## Frullo (13. Juli 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und allein schon aus Gründen der Vorbildfunktion würde ich mich als Elternteil dran halten.



Sorry, meinen Kindern bringe ich nicht bei, dass irgendeine Behörde besser weiss, was für sie gut ist als meine Frau und ich. Der Staat kann ja nicht anders als Richtlinien zu erstellen, die die Schwächsten der Gesellschaft schützen sollen, aber ich als Elternteil mit Detail-Kenntnissen über meine Kinder kann und werde diese Richtlinien von Fall zu Fall revidieren, wenn ich es für angebracht halte...


----------



## Schalkmund (13. Juli 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht total hinterm Mond lebt und über ein leichtes bisschen gesunden Menschenverstand verfügt MUSS zum Schluss kommen dass ein COD mit rotem Flatschen, schwer bewaffnete Helden auf dem Cover und dem unmöglich unmissverständlichen Sinn des Spiel - knall all deine Gegner ab - nichts in den Händen eines 12-Jährigen zu suchen hat.


Gut, ich würde jetzt vor mir aus auch keinem 12 jährigen Kind ein COD kaufen, aber bei einem 14 oder 15 jährigen Teenager würde ich jetzt auch keinen Aufstand machen wenn ich sehen würde, dass er es zockt. Hab ja selber damals in dem Alter mit indizierten Spielen wie Doom und Duke3D und den ganzen anderen frühen Shootern ( heimlich) meinen Spaß gehabt und hätte die Erfahrung nicht missen wollen.


----------



## Grolt (13. Juli 2018)

Ich hab mit 10 Doom gespielt. Zusammen mit meinem Vater. Und mein Sohn hat auch schon Hand an Doom und Quake gelegt. .


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juli 2018)

Ich hab zwar (noch) keine eigenen Kinder, aber bei Neffen/Nichten achte ich schon darauf. Zur Osternzeit hatte beispielsweise einer meiner Neffen hier bei mir Urlaub gemacht und fragte auch, ob ich Call of Duty hätte und ob er es mal spielen könnte.
Da sagte ich natürlich nein, weil man mit 12 Jahren noch viel zu jung dafür ist. Stattdessen hab ich ihm Spiele wie Rocket League empfohlen und das hat ihm auch dann gefallen.
Und so würde ich das auch machen, wenn ich eigene Kinder hätte. Ihnen genau erklären, dass sie noch zu jung sind und warum und ihnen stattdessen Alternativen empfehlen und zeigen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Juli 2018)

Coolio schrieb:


> Die USK Einstufungen sind nur für die Händler rechtlich bindend. Eltern können ihre Kinder (theoretisch) spielen lassen was sie wollen.
> Dass es nicht gerade förderlich ist den 12 jährigen Sohn GTA V spielen zu lassen, sollte klar sein aber verboten ist es prinzipiell nicht.


Okay, du hast Recht. Ich hab da nochmal nachgeschaut und Eltern haben tatsächlich die volle Eigenverantwortung darüber. 



Frullo schrieb:


> Sorry, meinen Kindern bringe ich nicht bei, dass irgendeine Behörde besser weiss, was für sie gut ist als meine Frau und ich. Der Staat kann ja nicht anders als Richtlinien zu erstellen, die die Schwächsten der Gesellschaft schützen sollen, aber ich als Elternteil mit Detail-Kenntnissen über meine Kinder kann und werde diese Richtlinien von Fall zu Fall revidieren, wenn ich es für angebracht halte...


Offensichtlich hast du mich da völlig falsch verstanden. Abgesehen davon, dass ich ohnehin meinen Irrtum eingestanden habe... würde ich trotzdem keine USK16 oder USK18-Titel an mein 12jähriges Kind weiter geben. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil diese Bewertung nicht grundlos erfolgt und ich selbst als Spieler einfach genau weiß, was für Inhalte Spiele mit dieser Altersfreigabe in der Regel bieten. Zumindest würde ich bei USK16-Titeln kritischer drauf schauen und mein Kind nicht völlig unbeaufsichtigt damit spielen lassen. Ergo spielt hier eben auch meine eigene Erfahrung als Gamer eine Rolle. Und ich bin seit 20 Jahren Gamer. Hier spielen also schlichtweg beide Aspekte eine Rolle. Meine eigenen Erfahrungen und die Urteile der USK. 

Jeder, der Gamer ist, sollte nicht einfach völlig unreflektiert sagen "Jo, die USK ist Mist und mich interessiert dieses fette USK-Logo auf der Packung nicht", sondern zumindest die Inhalte der Games, die man selbst und die die Kinder spielen (oder spielen möchten), kritischer beäugen und sich fragen, ob die Urteile der USK nicht vielleicht doch ab und zu mal gerechtfertigt sein können. Denn oft genug sind sie das. Natürlich soll man sich nicht sklavisch daran halten und natürlich soll man auch seine eigenen Erfahrungen damit einbringen. Was anderes als das hab ich aber auch nie behauptet. 

Ich lasse auch meinen kleinen Bruder kein GTA spielen oder sonst was. Ich mache da keinen Unterschied zwischen Film und Spiel. Mag sein, dass ein Spiel weniger realistisch ist und das auch deutlich wird, aber hier spielt auch der Aspekt der Interaktivität eine Rolle. Der Spieler ist nunmal aktiv dabei und Akteur der Handlungen, die da geschehen. Und natürlich ist das auch ein ausschlaggebender Faktor.


----------



## Desotho (14. Juli 2018)

Gibt es jemanden hier der sein erstes ab 18 Spiel auch wirklich erst gespielt hat als er über 18 war?


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2018)

Desotho schrieb:


> Gibt es jemanden hier der sein erstes ab 18 Spiel auch wirklich erst gespielt hat als er über 18 war?



Das kann man mit damals nicht vergleichen. Da war die Grafik noch eine ganz andere und es lange nicht so realistisch wie heute


----------



## Enisra (14. Juli 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das kann man mit damals nicht vergleichen. Da war die Grafik noch eine ganz andere und es lange nicht so realistisch wie heute



eben, wenn man mal Doom von damals mit dem Doom von heute anschaut, ich meine, das eine würde ich heute einem Stöpsel vorsetzen, das andere nicht
Abgesehen davon kommt dazu nicht nur dieser Part, sondern Alterseinstufung beinhaltet auch ob jemand mit einem Bestimmten Alter etwas überhaupt versteht!
GTA 5 ist ja nicht sonderlich Brutal, aber so vom Inhalt her

Und wenn man die Alterfreigabe schon ignorieren will, dann wenn schon nicht mit so dämlichen ausreden von Früher, wenn dann sollte man sich mit der Materie beschäftigen oder auch einfach die Kindersicherungen rein hauen und denen bei bringen das nur weil die Assikinder da in der Grundschule schon GTA spielen, die das noch Lange nicht dürfen, soll man halt sagen dass die Eltern von denen Lausig sind und sich nicht für die interessieren bzw. denen auch eine Begründung geben


----------



## Frullo (14. Juli 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Offensichtlich hast du mich da völlig falsch verstanden. Abgesehen davon, dass ich ohnehin meinen Irrtum eingestanden habe... würde ich trotzdem keine USK16 oder USK18-Titel an mein 12jähriges Kind weiter geben. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil diese Bewertung nicht grundlos erfolgt und ich selbst als Spieler einfach genau weiß, was für Inhalte Spiele mit dieser Altersfreigabe in der Regel bieten. Zumindest würde ich bei USK16-Titeln kritischer drauf schauen und mein Kind nicht völlig unbeaufsichtigt damit spielen lassen. Ergo spielt hier eben auch meine eigene Erfahrung als Gamer eine Rolle. Und ich bin seit 20 Jahren Gamer. Hier spielen also schlichtweg beide Aspekte eine Rolle. Meine eigenen Erfahrungen und die Urteile der USK.



Du nennst hier eben _nur_ 2 Aspekte: Die behördliche Altersfreigabe und Deine eigene Erfahrung als Gamer. Was ist mit dem Kind? Nicht jeder 12-jährige ist gleich. Manche vertragen mehr, manche weniger, manche sind mit 12 noch äusserst kindlich, andere sind frühreif. Darum sag ich ja auch, dass die Behörde sich nach dem "schwächstmöglichen" Mitglied unserer Gesellschaft richten muss, damit aber nie eine auf das Individuum gemünzte Aussage machen kann.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Jeder, der Gamer ist, sollte nicht einfach völlig unreflektiert sagen "Jo, die USK ist Mist und mich interessiert dieses fette USK-Logo auf der Packung nicht", sondern zumindest die Inhalte der Games, die man selbst und die die Kinder spielen (oder spielen möchten), kritischer beäugen und sich fragen, ob die Urteile der USK nicht vielleicht doch ab und zu mal gerechtfertigt sein können. Denn oft genug sind sie das. Natürlich soll man sich nicht sklavisch daran halten und natürlich soll man auch seine eigenen Erfahrungen damit einbringen. Was anderes als das hab ich aber auch nie behauptet.



Aber eben, Du hast meines Erachtens einfach das Individuum aussen vor gelassen. Die Entwicklung von Menschen verläuft nicht gradlinig - und bei manchen sogenannten Erwachsenen kann man durchaus das Gefühl kriegen, die seien in der Pubertät stehengeblieben, während einige Kinder mehr Reife beweisen als so mancher Twen.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich lasse auch meinen kleinen Bruder kein GTA spielen oder sonst was. Ich mache da keinen Unterschied zwischen Film und Spiel. Mag sein, dass ein Spiel weniger realistisch ist und das auch deutlich wird, aber hier spielt auch der Aspekt der Interaktivität eine Rolle. Der Spieler ist nunmal aktiv dabei und Akteur der Handlungen, die da geschehen. Und natürlich ist das auch ein ausschlaggebender Faktor.



Das Verhältnis zwischen Geschwistern ist nicht dasselbe wie zwischen Eltern und Kind. Oft genug entwickeln ältere Geschwister einen gar ausgeprägteren Beschützerinstinkt gegenüber ihren kleinen Geschwistern, als dies bei Eltern der Fall ist. Vielleicht hat dies damit zu tun, dass sie selbst bereits als Kind diese Rolle annehmen und daher derart hineinwachsen, dass es zu ihrem Naturell wird. Manchmal müssen sie diese Rolle sogar annehmen, weil die Eltern dieser Rolle nicht gerecht werden. Zudem gibt es so viele Erziehungsstile wie es Erziehungsberechtigte gibt...

Nur, wenn Du sagst, Du liessest Deinen kleinen Bruder kein GTA spielen, tust Du dies weil Du davon überzeugt bist, dass es für genau ihn nichts ist, oder weil die USK sagt, es sei nichts für ihn?


----------



## Batze (14. Juli 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Über 50% der Altersfreigaben sind Schwachsinn.
> 
> *Würden die Eltern hier durchgreifen, wären PUBG und CSGO wie leergefegt*.



So sieht es aus. 
Entscheidend ist das Elternhaus und nicht irgendwelche Gesetze.

Meine eine Nichte hatte schon sehr Früh ein Handy, aber ihr Pappi (Ok, er ist bei der Polizei ) hatte ihr nie erlaubt sowas wie FB drauf zu haben, hatte ihr aber ganz genau erklärt warum nicht. Jetzt wird sie in der Firma wo sie mittlerweile ihre Ausbildung fast abgeschlossen hat darum beneidet das sie total unabhängig davon ist. In der Pause geht sie was Futtern und andere tippern lieber 30 Minuten auf ihr blödes Handy rum um ihre likes abzufragen. Meiner Nichte wenn sie bei mir ist sagt sie immer sie lacht alle aus und ist Super Glücklich das ihr Pappi damals so gut durchgegriffen hat in dieser Sache
Natürlich muss man den Kids auch erklären wieso und weshalb und warum anderes wichtiger im Leben ist. Eben eine Sache des Elternhauses.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Juli 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Du nennst hier eben _nur_ 2 Aspekte: Die behördliche Altersfreigabe und Deine eigene Erfahrung als Gamer. Was ist mit dem Kind? Nicht jeder 12-jährige ist gleich. Manche vertragen mehr, manche weniger, manche sind mit 12 noch äusserst kindlich, andere sind frühreif. Darum sag ich ja auch, dass die Behörde sich nach dem "schwächstmöglichen" Mitglied unserer Gesellschaft richten muss, damit aber nie eine auf das Individuum gemünzte Aussage machen kann.
> 
> Aber eben, Du hast meines Erachtens einfach das Individuum aussen vor gelassen. Die Entwicklung von Menschen verläuft nicht gradlinig - und bei manchen sogenannten Erwachsenen kann man durchaus das Gefühl kriegen, die seien in der Pubertät stehengeblieben, während einige Kinder mehr Reife beweisen als so mancher Twen.


Ich hab das Individuum nicht vergessen, keine Sorge. Wie gesagt, würde ich zumindest bei FSK16-Titeln  wenigstens kritisch drauf schauen und das Kind nicht völlig unbeaufsichtigt spielen lassen. 

Individuum hin oder her, Kinder haben in dem Alter nunmal noch nicht die kognitive und emotionale Reife, um mit solchen Inhalten völlig allein fertig zu werden. Wie auch immer sich das auch zeigen mag. Ich spreche mich hier ja auch gar nicht dafür aus, Kindern grundsätzlich solche Inhalte zu verbieten. Schlechtes kriegen die schon früh genug mit. 

Ich spreche mich aber dafür aus, die Kinder stets in ihrem Tun zu begleiten und zu beaufsichtigen, wenn sie Spiele spielen, die nicht für ihr Alter freigegeben sind. Das heißt nicht, dass man bei jeder Session neben dem Kind sitzen soll, wenn es zockt. Aber sein Kind einfach spielen lassen, weil man kein Interesse daran hat oder aus Trotz, weil man ja die USK nicht mag (was ja bei vielen hier der Fall zu sein scheint), ist genauso dämlich und schlecht, wie Kindern alles zu verbieten, was eventuell nicht förderlich oder gar gefährdend sein könnte. 

Ich hege relativ großes Vertrauen in die Urteile der USK, das ist stimmt. Und ich respektiere diese Urteile auch grundsätzlich. Das heißt nicht, dass ich mit jedem Urteil der USK einverstanden bin. Auf der anderen Seite schaden diese Logos auch niemandem. Und wenn doch mal ein Spiel indiziert oder gar verboten wird, hat die USK auch längst nichts mehr damit zu tun, sondern die nächsthöhere Instanz, nämlich die BPjM. 

Ich könnte hier noch weiter argumentieren und mein pädagogisches Fachwissen als Erzieher zum besten geben, aber das würde den Rahmen sprengen. Der Punkt ist: Ja, Kinder sind individuell, durchaus kompetent und man sollte ihnen auch mal mehr zutrauen. Aber Kinder sind Kinder und keine Erwachsene. Deswegen sollte man ihnen im Rahmen ihrer eigenen Kompetenzen auch etwas zutrauen. Ein 1jähriges Kind kann nunmal noch keinen Drei-Punkt-Griff. Und ein 12jähriges Kind hat nunmal noch nicht die Reife, um unbegleitet mit der interaktiven Folterszene aus GTA fertig zu werden oder mit den Entscheidungen aus The Walking Dead oder Until Dawn. 

Das heißt nicht, dass das Kind nach der Szene völlig traumatisiert ist. Wie sich sowas zeigt, ist natürlich individuell. Deswegen ist es im Zweifelsfall auch durchaus mal sinnvoll, den Kindern diverse Inhalte zu verwehren, solange man auch vernünftig erklären kann, warum und wieso. Hier gehts auch um die Entwicklung von Moral, Empathie usw. (ja, man kann sich auch in eine virtuelle Figur hinein versetzen. Bei guten Büchern oder Filmen ist es doch genauso). Und Empathie zeigen heißt nicht zwangsläufig, Mitleid zeigen. 

Wichtig ist also, einen vernünftigen Mittelweg zu finden. Und das ist das schwierigste, was man als Bezugsperson tun kann. Leider machen es sich viele zu einfach. Auf die ein oder andere Weise. 



Frullo schrieb:


> Das Verhältnis zwischen Geschwistern ist nicht dasselbe wie zwischen Eltern und Kind. Oft genug entwickeln ältere Geschwister einen gar ausgeprägteren Beschützerinstinkt gegenüber ihren kleinen Geschwistern, als dies bei Eltern der Fall ist. Vielleicht hat dies damit zu tun, dass sie selbst bereits als Kind diese Rolle annehmen und daher derart hineinwachsen, dass es zu ihrem Naturell wird. Manchmal müssen sie diese Rolle sogar annehmen, weil die Eltern dieser Rolle nicht gerecht werden. Zudem gibt es so viele Erziehungsstile wie es Erziehungsberechtigte gibt...


Völlig korrekt, aber das spielt für meine Aussage letztlich aber überhaupt keine Rolle.  



Frullo schrieb:


> Nur, wenn Du sagst, Du liessest Deinen kleinen Bruder kein GTA spielen, tust Du dies weil Du davon überzeugt bist, dass es für genau ihn nichts ist, oder weil die USK sagt, es sei nichts für ihn?


Ich lasse ihn sowas nicht spielen, weil ich ihn ganz genau kenne und weiß, was für ihn zumutbar ist und was nicht. Ganz simpel.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. Juli 2018)

Unabhängig davon das ich auch Kinder/Jugendliche erlebt habe die ihren Alter deutlich voraus waren,  kann ich sehr sehr viele Eltern entdecken die ihren Nachwuchs massiv deutlich reifer bewerten als er wirklich ist.


----------



## McDrake (14. Juli 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon das ich auch Kinder/Jugendliche erlebt habe die ihren Alter deutlich voraus waren,  kann ich sehr sehr viele Eltern entdecken die ihren Nachwuchs massiv deutlich reifer bewerten als er wirklich ist.



Ist ja nicht so, als dass "wir" nicht schon heimlich mal geraucht hätten in unserer Kindheit.
Oder VHS-Horrorfilme (unter anderem   ) des grosses Bruders "entdeckt" hätten.

Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass unsere Eltern das alles schon mitbekommen haben.
Das gehört doch zum erwachsen werden dazu. Trotzdem hatten sie sicher ein Auge auf unsere "Unternehmen".
Das liegt eben dann auch wieder in der Verantwortung der Eltern.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (14. Juli 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon das ich auch Kinder/Jugendliche erlebt habe die ihren Alter deutlich voraus waren,  kann ich sehr sehr viele Eltern entdecken die ihren Nachwuchs massiv deutlich reifer bewerten als er wirklich ist.


Ja, weil die Menschen immer nur das sehen, was sie sehen wollen. So lange die Menschen nicht damit aufhören sich selbst zu belügen, wird sich vieles nicht ändern^^


----------



## Xedoiac (14. Juli 2018)

*Altersfreigabe: Über 50 Prozent der Eltern lassen Kinder 18er-Titel spielen*

Also meine Mutter hat da echt penibel drauf geachtet. Als ich 15 war wollte ich unbedingt GTA San Andreas Spielen. Müsste dann halt bis 16 warten. Gut das waren halt noch damalige Zeiten. Heute naja. Mein Cousin ist 12 und Spielt dann auch mal gerne spiele ab 18. Nur bei ihm sieht man, das diese Games ihn dann auch so ständig verfolgen. Als er auf meinem Geburtstag war hat er ständig mit seinem Handy so getan als würde er rumballern und hat mir auch immer stundenlang erzählt wie er Leute bei GTA abgeschlachtet hat. Klar jeder ist da unterschiedlich. Die einen zocken und denken sich danach nix bei und die anderen enden dann als Amokläufer. Ist halt von Person zu Person unterschiedlich. Dennoch finde ich sollen die Eltern da entscheiden ob sie das ihren Kindern zutrauen oder nicht. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SaloStick (14. Juli 2018)

Na sowas. Eine durch die Regierung festgesetzte Regelung funktioniert nicht. Wer hätte das gedacht?

Die Eltern sind IMMER Schuld an allem, was ihre Kinder tun. Mindestens bis die 18 sind. Spiele haben mit Amokläufen absolut nichts zu tun. Punkt.


----------



## SaloStick (14. Juli 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon das ich auch Kinder/Jugendliche erlebt habe die ihren Alter deutlich voraus waren,  kann ich sehr sehr viele Eltern entdecken die ihren Nachwuchs massiv deutlich reifer bewerten als er wirklich ist.



Sehr weit gegriffene Theorie. Die meisten Eltern wollen es nicht wissen, was ihre Kinder tun. Nicht weil sie die Kinder überwerten. Wir leben in einem Land der Unverantwortlichkeit. Jeder macht was er will und Folgen sind eben, dass auch den Eltern alles egal ist.


----------



## McDrake (14. Juli 2018)

SaloStick schrieb:


> Sehr weit gegriffene Theorie*. Die meisten Eltern wollen es nicht wissen, was ihre Kinder tun*. Nicht weil sie die Kinder überwerten. Wir leben in einem Land der Unverantwortlichkeit. Jeder macht was er will und Folgen sind eben, dass auch den Eltern alles egal ist.



Das wiederum halte ICH für eine kuriose Theorie.


----------



## zukolada (14. Juli 2018)

Tja, das spiegelt doch das derzeitige Bild unserer Jugend bestens wider. Kinder dürfen immer mehr, es gibt weitaus weniger Bestrafungen, Kinder "knechten" ihre Eltern und diese sind immer unfähiger diese zu erziehen.
Kein Respekt mehr vor Autoritätspersonen wie Polizei etc.

Es wird DRINGEND Zeit, dass es wieder die Wehrpflicht und Zivildienst gibt. Denn diese durchs "Raster" gefallene Gören, würde spätestens dann mal eine gewissen Erziehung erfahren.


----------



## Enisra (14. Juli 2018)

zukolada schrieb:


> Tja, das spiegelt doch das derzeitige Bild unserer Jugend bestens wider. Kinder dürfen immer mehr, es gibt weitaus weniger Bestrafungen, Kinder "knechten" ihre Eltern und diese sind immer unfähiger diese zu erziehen.
> Kein Respekt mehr vor Autoritätspersonen wie Polizei etc.
> 
> Es wird DRINGEND Zeit, dass es wieder die Wehrpflicht und Zivildienst gibt. Denn diese durchs "Raster" gefallene Gören, würde spätestens dann mal eine gewissen Erziehung erfahren.



und bei solchen dummen Sprüchen fällt einem eher ein: Schuld an der Jugend von Heute ist die Jugend von Damals


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. Juli 2018)

SaloStick schrieb:


> Sehr weit gegriffene Theorie.


Sehr weit ?
Wenn ich nur an die ersten Wochen denke ist es extrem ausgeprägt, da wird lobgehudelt das die Nordkorea Propaganda blass wird.
Ok, Augenfarbe und gewisse Kleinigkeiten kann man ja durchaus ausmachen, aber das wars !

Bis inkl. dem Vorschulalter wird dann flächendeckend geprahlt wie weit "es" doch ist als würde Kinder-Quartett (nein keine einfachen Regeln) gespielt.
Erst im Jugendalter fangen idR einige (zu wenige) Eltern an sich realistisch mit dem Sprößling auseinander zu setzen, aber oft sind die Eltern "betriebsblind".
Das Diverse irgendwann der Nachwuchs nahezu egal ist solange der nicht richtig Mist baut, setzt dem Ganzen das Krönchen auf.

Frühzeitig "realistische" Eltern sind vergleichsweise extrem selten !


----------



## Regao (15. Juli 2018)

Ich frag mich wie man so blöde sein kann und sowas in einer Umfrage beantworten kann.


----------



## Schnurx (16. Juli 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon das ich auch Kinder/Jugendliche erlebt habe die ihren Alter deutlich voraus waren,  kann ich sehr sehr viele Eltern entdecken die ihren Nachwuchs massiv deutlich reifer bewerten als er wirklich ist.



Sicher. Das liegt aber halt auch daran, das die geistige und emotionale "Reife" keineswegs eine homogene Sache ist. Der "Reifegrad" kann nicht nur zwischen verschiedenen Bereichen stark unterschiedlich sein, sondern auch in ein und demselben Bereich, wie z.B. der Rezeption von Gewalt oder dem Umgang mit "gruseligen Inhalten" bei einem Kind oder Jugendlichen schwanken. Und die Reife, oder zumindest wie sie sich äußert oder nicht, mitunter sogar sehr von der Tagesform ab.

Teils sind die Bewertungen/Einschätzungen von aktuellen Filmen/Spielen für mich allerdings nur schwer nachzuvollziehen, bzw. das Verhältnis dieser Bewertungen zueinander. Habe mit meiner Tochter sowohl die "Hunger Games" geschaut, als auch die "Maze Runner" Trilogie. Meine Tochter wird im August 12, beide Trilogien sind ab 12 freigegeben (bei USK 12 liegt es im Ermessen der Eltern). Hat beides gut verdaut, einigen Gesprächsstoff und auch Bedarf gehabt, auch eine Buchvorstellung (gelesen haben wir's auch) für die Schule über "Panem" geschrieben. Warum nun z.B. Telltales "Tales of the Borderlands" mit einem zwar vorhandenen Maß an Gewalt, die aber lustig überzogen und im Comic-/Zeichentrick-Stil dargestellt wird, als USK 16 eingestuft wird, die "Hunger Games" oder "Maze Runner" aber nicht, ist für mich rational nicht nachvollziehbar.

Allerdings kann man in der Hinsicht ja so einiges nicht recht nachvollziehen, war aber schon immer so. Die Begründung der River Raid Indizierung liest sich immer noch wie eine Dokumentation friediotisierter Vollverwirrung....


----------

